# ethereal, glib, gettext, , pkg-config, fink



## broke (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi

I tried to install ethereal from source, by installing required libaries/stuff like glib, gettext and pkg-config with fink. I think I also may have tried to install them by hand before installing with fink...

some time along the way, programs like opera and limewire can´t run. I also noticed that on my "Apple Menu", labels like "log/turn off" "restart" have a duplicate. The list goes like this:

When I try to download files with Safari, like opera.dmg. I get an error: "file can not be verified"

Have anyone had similar problems, or do you know where to begin debugging my system ? 

Or do you recon a system restore is quickest and best ? I only have mp3s, pictures and some movies. Less than 10gig all in total. All help will be appreciated. 

.....

Hibernate
Restart
Restart
Turn Off
Turn Off
Log of username
Log of username

this is my "ps aux"

USER       PID %CPU %MEM      VSZ    RSS  TT  STAT STARTED      TIME COMMAND
broke      245  10.6  1.8   216952   9640  ??  S    Thu11AM   1:56.14 /Users/broke/Desktop/Terminal.app/Contents/MacOS/Terminal -psn_0_3145729
broke      619   5.4  1.4   195044   7140  ??  Ss   12:32AM   0:01.60 /usr/sbin/screenreaderd -w
broke      199   4.1  3.2   245820  16924  ??  S    Thu11AM 131:35.22 /Applications/Microsoft Messenger.app/Contents/MacOS/Microsoft Messenger -psn
windowse    62   1.9 11.6   258128  60876  ??  Ss   Thu11AM  63:09.60 /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Frameworks/CoreGraph
root       621   1.7  0.1    27296    412  p1  R+   12:32AM   0:00.01 ps aux
broke      203   0.5  1.1   199352   5660  ??  S    Thu11AM   4:32.96 /Applications/Microsoft Messenger.app/Contents/SharedSupport/Microsoft Messen
broke      248   0.4  0.2    27820    876  p1  S    Thu11AM   0:00.11 -bash
root        31   0.1  0.4    29932   2176  ??  Ss   Thu11AM   3:52.54 /usr/sbin/configd
root        45   0.1  0.2    27680    820  ??  Ss   Thu11AM   0:00.53 /usr/sbin/distnoted
root        39   0.0  0.2    29620   1124  ??  Ss   Thu11AM   0:04.21 /usr/sbin/mDNSResponder -launchdaemon
root        40   0.0  0.1    27600    588  ??  Ss   Thu11AM   0:00.92 /usr/sbin/netinfod -s local
root        41   0.0  0.1    27292    432  ??  Ss   Thu11AM   0:01.53 /usr/sbin/syslogd
root        44   0.0  0.4    30704   1848  ??  Ss   Thu11AM   0:01.08 /usr/sbin/DirectoryService
root        46   0.0  0.4    37816   1864  ??  S    Thu11AM   0:00.27 /usr/sbin/blued
root        50   0.0  2.1    41624  10900  ??  Ss   Thu11AM   0:05.05 /System/Library/CoreServices/coreservicesd
root        55   0.0  0.0    27256    224  ??  Ss   Thu11AM   1:53.81 /usr/sbin/update
broke       65   0.0  1.0   186088   5180  ??  Ss   Thu11AM   0:01.29 /System/Library/CoreServices/loginwindow.app/Contents/MacOS/loginwindow conso
root        81   0.0  0.0    27776    236  ??  Ss   Thu11AM   0:00.01 /usr/libexec/crashreporterd
root       109   0.0  0.9    44188   4480  ??  Ss   Thu11AM   1:24.13 /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Frameworks/Metadata.framewo
root       120   0.0  0.3    28520   1536  ??  Ss   Thu11AM   0:01.43 /usr/sbin/cupsd -L
root       136   0.0  0.1    27516    376  ??  Ss   Thu11AM   0:15.11 ntpd -f /var/run/ntp.drift -p /var/run/ntpd.pid
root       150   0.0  0.0    29316    188  ??  Ss   Thu11AM   0:00.00 nfsiod -n 4
root       159   0.0  0.0    27316    196  ??  Ss   Thu11AM   0:00.00 rpc.lockd -w
root       162   0.0  0.2    29720   1128  ??  Ss   Thu11AM   0:00.04 /usr/sbin/automount -f -m /Network -nsl -mnt /private/var/automount
root       166   0.0  0.2    29424   1088  ??  Ss   Thu11AM   0:00.04 /usr/sbin/automount -f -m /automount/Servers -fstab -mnt /private/Network/Ser
broke      186   0.0  0.4    55280   1876  ??  Ss   Thu11AM   0:00.58 /System/Library/CoreServices/pbs
broke      195   0.0  4.0   241068  20872  ??  S    Thu11AM   0:16.33 /System/Library/CoreServices/Finder.app/Contents/MacOS/Finder -psn_0_786433
broke      209   0.0 14.0   293880  73532  ??  S    Thu11AM   2:08.98 /Applications/Safari.app/Contents/MacOS/Safari -psn_0_1703937
broke      220   0.0  0.9   201236   4556  ??  S    Thu11AM  29:40.68 /System/Library/CoreServices/Dock.app/Contents/MacOS/Dock -psn_0_2359297
broke      221   0.0  1.0   210964   5132  ??  S    Thu11AM   0:05.56 /Applications/Microsoft Messenger.app/Contents/SharedSupport/Alerts Daemon.ap
broke      222   0.0  7.9   233016  41636  ??  S    Thu11AM  20:05.75 /Users/broke/Desktop/Skype.app/Contents/MacOS/Skype -psn_0_2621441
broke      223   0.0  0.6   195540   3232  ??  S    Thu11AM   0:00.39 /System/Library/CoreServices/System Events.app/Contents/MacOS/System Events -
root       247   0.0  0.1    27540    564  p1  Ss   Thu11AM   0:00.02 login -pf broke
root       586   0.0  0.3    29204   1344  ??  Ss   12:16AM   0:00.92 /usr/sbin/lookupd
broke      609   0.0  0.6    40044   2928  ??  SNs  12:27AM   0:01.04 /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Metad
broke      614   0.0  1.2   210428   6436  ??  S    12:31AM   0:01.36 /System/Library/CoreServices/SystemUIServer.app/Contents/MacOS/SystemUIServer
nobody     585   0.0  0.5    39564   2388  ??  SNs  12:16AM   0:00.25 /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Metad
root         1   0.0  0.1    28356    524  ??  S<s  Thu11AM   0:00.65 /sbin/launchd
root        23   0.0  0.0    27272    168  ??  Ss   Thu11AM   0:00.00 /sbin/dynamic_pager -E -F /private/var/vm/swapfile
root        27   0.0  0.2    28224    952  ??  Ss   Thu11AM   0:02.12 kextd
root        32   0.0  0.6    41096   3204  ??  Ss   Thu11AM   0:00.88 /usr/sbin/coreaudiod
root        33   0.0  0.2    27788   1092  ??  Ss   Thu11AM   0:00.70 /usr/sbin/diskarbitrationd
root        34   0.0  0.1    28328    632  ??  Ss   Thu11AM   0:00.04 /usr/sbin/memberd -x
root        35   0.0  0.4    29260   1968  ??  Ss   Thu11AM   0:00.80 /usr/sbin/securityd
root        37   0.0  0.1    27872    468  ??  Ss   Thu11AM   0:00.41 /usr/sbin/notifyd
root        38   0.0  0.1    27852    612  ??  Ss   Thu11AM   0:00.02 /usr/sbin/KernelEventAgent


----------



## broke (Dec 31, 2005)

I deleted /sbin/screenreaderd and killed the process. 

This made the duplicate items in the apple menu go away...

My only problem now is that I can not run newly downloaded dmg files... I can install old ones I have lying around on my system, but not new ones I have downloaded with ftp or safari. verification failed, not recognized 

If I open the .dmg with Disk Utility, I get this message

Write status for disk: not activated

I will move this thread now, since its not unix related...


----------

